#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Cdegs 15.4

## ingo_dingo

Has any one got the tutorial for this Awesome but expensive program?  :Triumphant: 
. .


. .
See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## mukhriz

:d  :d  :d

----------


## ionioni

i am a PAINTER and a MOVIE maker!

----------


## himmelstern

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH you rules ion ioni

----------


## user82

very good!

----------


## mukhriz

I wish i can paint too...

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> i am a PAINTER and a MOVIE maker



what software you use when capturing the video? I will try to make movie also.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

I only have the installer...i gave ro cadguy last time...

----------


## himmelstern

> what software you use when capturing the video? I will try to make movie also.



for making videos is camtasia studio or mirrills action* prefered

camtasia is good* but it's heavy and complicated to use. when is pa.tched work perfect for ever. with and without internet connection.

mirrills action works fine* but you have to unplug the internet* if you use firewall the software use other windows local process to connect to internet and check the licence; I don't know a pat.ch that solve that problem to recent time; almost all versions has this problem. the program is wonderfull and unique;is the best; when you use it you have to unplug internet connection* once the software started you can plug to internet and start recording* that works if the video is short. time later the software check licence by internet and crashes* and you lost your video (and your work)* it happens like half an hour or an hour. the video file is corrupt and unrecoverable* there is software to recover video files; but don't work fine* you have to start again your video recording.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> for making videos is camtasia studio or mirrills action* prefered



thanks* i will look for that software and try to use.

----------


## user82

> I only have the installer...i gave ro cadguy last time...



Would really like to test this software. Hard to find* only 2K version can find  :Frown:

----------


## mukhriz

> Would really like to test this software. Hard to find* only 2K version can find



Yeahhhh...can try

See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> my first answer was made under the assumption you were using a metaphor considering the context (video = reversing)
> Camtasia definitely. it's quite easy to use (you might think it's bloated when first viewing it but trust me is not) intuitive and has the features one needs (no more no less) for the job.
> for home made productions is the best.
> 
> it "seems" like that at first but try it for real and in a few minutes once you get the feeling you will love it.



A good advise from expert must be heeded. I will give it a try and make sure to familiarized features to make productive result.
Thank you.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## user82

I am interested in comparing two level soil model to five layer soil model. I use two layer soil model but I noters in see differences.

----------


## mukhriz

saftware is lookin for cdegs too

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

i use snag it for screen capture both videos and pictures


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

[OFFTOPIC]

I think mirrills action is the best for everything* has many options to do so many things* best quality and compression codecs* you can record videogaming* and movies* and the software do it atomatically* most youtubers use it* it's very popular. this software is user friendly* camtasia I used it some times* I like this software because is very stable.

I don't know if lastest versions of mirrills actions record in 2k and 4k* I know that last year they were working to record in 2k - 60 bps*.

I recomend to use camtasia to record skype screen sharing* or remote access conections* video conference calls* mirrills in that case is not reliable. for every thing else y recomend mirrills action.







:what I don't know is a prefered video editor* I use sony vegas; and MAGIX Video deluxe; but when I saw the videos from mirrills actiom quality is awsome* but when is codified by sony vegas in the best quality posible; the quality is reduced.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

hello* some one could share me the software* I need it for a design for a earthing grid for a substation* and for power lines* under lightning transient condition evaluation* that etap doesn't do.


thanks.

----------


## user82

only version 2k (year 2000) is available easy.

----------


## himmelstern

I found this on pand

Install guide* all credits to fx007.

For Windows XP:
1) Start installation; choose professional version. Sometimes the installation don`t start* just change the date to year 2000* close your session* start again an run the inst. 
2) Install the driver* as it suggest. Sometimes the installation of the sentinel drive have an error* just put the installation files on C:\ (with a short address).
3) Restart* as requested.
4) Start installation* it might not want to go through standalone* so choose the client-server version. Sometimes an error of missing files appears. In my case the missing file was Downtvdd.dll. You can get it from here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
5) Copy all the files from ----- dir to cdegs2k dir. Copy sc32w.dll to c:/windows/system32 dir.
6) Set time to : year 2000
7) Start CDEGS. 

On Win 7 x32:
On step 7) Start CDEGS* Win 7 will say that some files are missing from the c:/windows/system32/drivers directory. You need to find those missing files and extract there. Files are: DOWNTVDD.DLL; VSAUTHD.VXD; DS1410d.SYS

On Win x64:
1) Install WinXP as Virtual Box* use VMWare version 7 or higher* on your Win7 x64 (or Win 8 should work just as fine)
2) Install cdegs


3) Change date* apply cr.. * all like the other steps for previous Win version.

Hope it help!

SES+CDEGS+v14.0.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (it found a virus on rar* but could be a trojan something with c r ack ed software)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2kSee More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## user82

tack*

only 2k work

v14 no unlocked.

----------


## himmelstern

> tack*
> 
> only 2k work
> 
> v14 no unlocked.



could you share?? please* I think my files are incomplete

----------


## user82

File # corrupted
File #2 install ok but not unlocked.

Did you try #2?

----------


## himmelstern

I installed file 1; on win XP; using vmware virtual machine:







I cant find those files DOWNTVDD.DLL; VSAUTHD.VXD; DS1410d.SYS; sc32w.dll to pa-tc-h it
even when install it and run with 2000 year date on Virtual Machine.

----------


## surgeArrester

> I installed file 1; on win XP; using vmware virtual machine:
> 
> I cant find those files DOWNTVDD.DLL; VSAUTHD.VXD; DS1410d.SYS; sc32w.dll to pa-tc-h it
> even when install it and run with 2000 year date on Virtual Machine.



I was able to install in virtual xp  with no errors and no file additions whatsoever.. I only move the sc32w.dll to system32.. This file is already available in the installer. But I was able to download the files you mentioned...Not easy to find in the internet!!.. 

I didn't even set my year to 2000..

Problem?.. I dont know how to use it. Hahaha.. I was able to open example files..

----------


## himmelstern

could you share me those files please. dll files.

----------


## surgeArrester

> could you share me those files please. dll files.



ok.. will send to via gmail.. i still on my way home...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> ok.. will send to via gmail.. i still on my way home...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Message sent.. Just please confirm.

----------


## himmelstern

thnaks for the files* I will check if sdegs works 2k works.

----------


## himmelstern

No* still don't work* ask for the key I did the procedure* don't know why still not working.

this software is used for





> Has any one got the tutorial for this Awesome but expensive program? 
> . .
> . .








> The metod based for this software are the IEEE 80 method (rev 2015);  ANSI/IEEE C37.10 ; ANSI/IEEE C37.13 and this book* using FDT or VDF matrix* 
> 
> ETAP and Cymgrid method is only based for power substiations* but with this software you only can calculate earth grids under short circuit analysis and for low frequency faults events.
> 
> With this method you can calculate any grid for any pourpose.
> 
> for example with ETAP and cymgrd you cant calculate or simulate grounding grids for power lines* or for lightning events* that are transient and high frequency events. to do it can be done by matlab but is not razonable for working pourposes* the solution is Sdegs.
> 
> For example an imput to desing a grounding grid is the split factor* 
> ...



basically with etap and cymgrid you cant model grounding grids for transient events.

----------


## surgeArrester

when i installed cdegs in the virtualbox* i think i used the network version* i wasnt able to install the stand alone..

i just also followed the instructions.. then* i just copy paste the files then copy the sc32w.dll to system32..

then it just runs..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

HAHAHEHE
I right! surgerested only FAKE OLD PROGRAMS PUBLIC INTERNET! 2000 YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!* HAHAHEHE* GARBAGE. NOT KNOW TO UTILIZE INSTALL TO HAHAHEHE GAY RACIST* THIEVE* SELLER DVD
surgerested = himmelstern??? DONT KNOW* FIND
himmelstern = gilbertomejiac? YES* PROVE OTHER MY POST he from COlambia! Know were job!
mukhiz = himmelstern? DONT THINK* BEGER only* not share NEVER! Only GIVE PLEASE KNOW* search pasts post

ALL THIEVE* BEGER* SELL 5$ DVD OFICE* GIVE FAKE GARBAGE OLD PROGRAMS!


Getout!

Any to give PF16 or 17* ETAP 16? Thanks you!See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## mukhriz

PM me for PF2017

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

i not buy PF!!! you not have even! FuCK off mukhiz seller!
you are himelsten = gilbertomejia (thiev and seller and lyar) frend!
surgearested = idiot racist lyar(hehehaha only know* send old garbage not works programs)

i am SMART!
i crak pf 2017! any haves send me install?

----------


## mukhriz

Ooopssss

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

> Ooopssss
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



HAHAH you are lyer! idiot post pictures google HAHA* LOOK proove clock 12/15 FAKE HAHA! not have ANY only BEGER are! beg beg beg nothing shares
mukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows
3 friend = 3 idiot beg HAHAHA

----------


## mukhriz

Please google if you can find the same photo

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

not need proov* you beger onlymukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows
shutup* get out! i want crak myself
HAHA* i SMART!

any gives installer ETAP16* PF2017* PF2016 lasted?
many thanks you!

----------


## mukhriz

> not need proov* you beger onlymukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows
> shutup* get out! i want crak myself
> HAHA* i SMART!
> 
> any gives installer ETAP16* PF2017* PF2016 lasted?
> many thanks you!



I have etap 16 installer and pf 2016 and 2017...

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

gives? i not told anymore what are.

----------


## mukhriz

> gives? i not told anymore what are.



I also have a workin 16* 2016 &amp; 2017.
Let me think first and give me 1 day....i let you know whether you deserve it or not

----------


## hatashita

why need think 1 day* has slow mind illness?
you are beger* now must share not beger only!

----------


## mukhriz

> why need think 1 day* has slow mind illness?



I dont see any reason of giving it to someone like you.It took less than a minute to decide.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

HAHA you NOT has it! lyer! BEGER only!!! please please beg beg send 5$ office HAHA
mukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows

i SMART!


any gives installer ETAP16* PF2017* PF2016 lasted? i crak you get!
many thanks you!See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## mukhriz

> HAHA you NOT has it! lyer! BEGER only!!! please please beg beg send 5$ office HAHA
> mukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows
> 
> i SMART!
> any gives installer ETAP16* PF2017* PF2016 lasted? i crak you get!
> many thanks you!



If you are smart you should be able to get the installer you moron....
Go and ask you prof to get it for you

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

Why talk offend? Told truth only! Truth not upset!
YOU BEGER!

----------


## mukhriz

> Why talk offend? Told truth only! Truth not upset!
> YOU BEGER!



I think you don't even understand what people wrote....

Give me your email and I will send the installer

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

Not ned* find my
getout beger!

----------


## mukhriz

> Not ned* find my
> getout beger!



Hahahahaha...tsk3x

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

You not has it! You only beger! beg beg
mukhiz = friend {himelsten = gilbertomejia = fake dvd sell marketing} is fake = frien surgearest = FAKE idot racist share old not utilize programs* only HEHEHE knows

i SMART!

----------


## himmelstern

> when i installed cdegs in the virtualbox* i think i used the network version* i wasnt able to install the stand alone..
> 
> i just also followed the instructions.. then* i just copy paste the files then copy the sc32w.dll to system32..
> 
> then it just runs..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't know why is not working* tried and tried* and followed the instructions.






> If you are smart you should be able to get the installer you moron....
> Go and ask you prof to get it for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



Adm

Please stay on topic* try to not paing attention to this messages* if you reply he will continue with this (problematic;harassment; fighting; or rude posts) and he will continue and continue and repling and filling the post with this kind of messages that has nothing related whith the main topic (in this case is about how to use or download this kind of software* or make it run)* he will focus on personal things and information that on internet nobody cares* only him.

If you look something on the topics* even egpet will lose credibility* you not will find userfull information for any visitor and forum user* you only  will find messages of cat fights.

----------


## hatashita

I say the TRUE! himelsten = gilbertomejia (fake dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* PF 2016 installer?I crak* you get!
Not fake user start wioth!

----------


## mukhriz

> I say the TRUE! himelsten = gilbertomejia (fake dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
> Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA
> 
> i SMART!
> Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* PF 2016 installer?I crak* you get!
> Not fake user start wioth!



You can ask those who received SW or installer from me.... :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

> You can ask those who received SW or installer from me....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



*ask NOBODY? HAHA*

say the TRUE! himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* PF 2016 installer?I crak* you get!
Not fake user start wioth!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> You can ask those who received SW or installer from me....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



do you have this software ? or can get it with your contacts.

----------


## hatashita

HAHA sell DVD 5$ search old programs!!! meybe surgearest gives you old garbage you give office 98 exchange! HAHA

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!


Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* PF 2016 installer?I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## hatashita

HAHA sell DVD 5$ search old programs!!! meybe surgearest gives you old garbage you give office 98 exchange! HAHA

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* PF 2016 installer?I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!

----------


## farzinkh95

Does anybody have this version 15.4 CDEGS
Thanks a lot

----------


## cadguy

CDEGS is great

----------


## himmelstern

could you share please??

----------


## mukhriz

Pls share

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

Pls share

----------


## himmelstern

hehehe.......

----------


## cadguy

15.6

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## *saftware*

> 15.6



your work is good alibaba.
pls share with me

----------


## himmelstern

> Has any one got the tutorial for this Awesome but expensive program? 
> . .
> . .



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] I found the installer but no solution on it. Could you share it. 

Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

there are some vide tutorials of SES CDEGS on youtube

















See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## himmelstern

other video tutorialas made from other user

----------


## ehernandez

Hello guys*

Please share sftw* thanks a lot.

----------


## himmelstern

I finally can make RUN or work the SES CDEGS 2k* some files were missing and found at 4shared.

the software works fine* but some example files are missing too.

For me the software 2k its ok* for me* because with it can make some things that with etap 16 or cymgrd can't do* and I have to use ATPdraw or EMTP and matlab to acomplish it.

in this case even the software is old* the calculations are almost the same. It's something like work with etap 4 and etap 17 to do a load flow calculation. ETAP 4 do load flow and etap 16.1 and etap 17 do it too. 
Its the case to do an spreadsheet with excel 2000 and Excel 2016* autosum function it's the same.

I use cymcap and cymgrd for winxp using virtual machine* because I don't have lastest versions. the only thing its for to grounding grids with IEEE 80-2013 with cymgrd* can't* only use IEEE 80-2000 version. but I can get some information that etap needs to be calculated with etap that don't do it* I have to use cymgrd later etap to acomplish that model. with etap the model is using IEEE 80 2013.

I will beguin to learn to use this software.

----------


## jhayskie27

Please* can someone send me a copy of a fully working SES cdegs I really need it right now.. I hope someone can help me.

----------


## user82

> Please* can someone send me a copy of a fully working SES cdegs I really need it right now.. I hope someone can help me.



Everybody have needs  :Dog:

----------


## PemulA

Could you share the missing file you found at 4shared? Thanks

----------


## PemulA

> I finally can make RUN or work the SES CDEGS 2k* some files were missing and found at 4shared.
> 
> the software works fine* but some example files are missing too.
> 
> For me the software 2k its ok* for me* because with it can make some things that with etap 16 or cymgrd can't do* and I have to use ATPdraw or EMTP and matlab to acomplish it.
> 
> in this case even the software is old* the calculations are almost the same. It's something like work with etap 4 and etap 17 to do a load flow calculation. ETAP 4 do load flow and etap 16.1 and etap 17 do it too. 
> Its the case to do an spreadsheet with excel 2000 and Excel 2016* autosum function it's the same.
> 
> ...



Could you share the missing file you found at 4shared? Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

I will share the files* and the instructions to make it run

----------


## himmelstern

A tutorial for ses CDEGS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

link A
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link B
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Try to download with Firefox and Downthemall extension for wetransfer issues

link A or B; information is the same;* different server hosted

----------


## himmelstern

here are the training and tutorials and manuals for ses cdegs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

I make run ses cdegs 2k* but found some troubles 

when I run MALZ a module for high frecuency grounding (lightning) to make it run or HIFREQ a module for Eelectromagnetic Compatibility studies for grounding meshes foud those errors:





but when I run the application it appear that works correctly and perfect; but not

----------


## DaffyDuck

What version is this? Normally needs a hardware key to work.

See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## cadguy

Why not try 15.6?

----------


## DaffyDuck

CDEGS 16 anybody?

----------


## himmelstern

may be with cadguy

----------


## DaffyDuck

I have installer I can give
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

Ion Ioni has the solution* but he don't want to participate more at egpet.

----------


## DaffyDuck

canot send message

----------


## himmelstern

cadguy have it too but it will not share it for free.

----------


## rohitsehgal

> I finally can make RUN or work the SES CDEGS 2k* some files were missing and found at 4shared.
> 
> the software works fine* but some example files are missing too.
> 
> For me the software 2k its ok* for me* because with it can make some things that with etap 16 or cymgrd can't do* and I have to use ATPdraw or EMTP and matlab to acomplish it.
> 
> in this case even the software is old* the calculations are almost the same. It's something like work with etap 4 and etap 17 to do a load flow calculation. ETAP 4 do load flow and etap 16.1 and etap 17 do it too. 
> Its the case to do an spreadsheet with excel 2000 and Excel 2016* autosum function it's the same.
> 
> ...



Hi himmelstern,

This is your message that i was referring to.
The files that you mentioned in this post of yours is what is required.
Could you please share these files when you get a chance.

Thanks,
Rohit

----------


## himmelstern

Please, Please download those links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leechoice11

this software run?

----------


## raj151857

Dear himmelstern,

Please share password for cdegs2k_by_Tms320 ps shareMOFO.rar file

----------


## himmelstern

> Dear himmelstern,
> 
> Please share password for cdegs2k_by_Tms320 ps shareMOFO.rar file



That file is uncompressed at other file. please check. there is 2 or 3 rars with cdegs2k.

or use Pasword: shareMOFO as said at filename.See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## raj151857

Thanks Bro

----------


## rohitsehgal

> Thanks Bro



Hi Raj,

koi software chala kya?

----------


## cadguy

16.0 jarur daudega.

----------


## raj151857

> Hi Raj,
> 
> koi software chala kya?



not yet

----------


## himmelstern

did you get a new version of ses?

----------


## cadguy

Latest version 16.0

----------


## himmelstern

> I make run ses cdegs 2k* but found some troubles 
> 
> when I run MALZ a module for high frecuency grounding (lightning) to make it run or HIFREQ a module for Eelectromagnetic Compatibility studies for grounding meshes foud those errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when I run the application it appear that works correctly and perfect; but not



finally make run SES CDEGS 2k, have to change the date of the virtual machine to year 2000 and it will run

----------


## himmelstern

those are some manuals to use SES
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Can somebody share it on 4shared the installation files

----------


## Yusri BJJ

Hii DaffyDuck.. 

Could you share the software? or share the link?

Many thanks.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Some files SES CDEGS software compiled personally for each client.
So, I don't recommend to share the setup files.

----------


## cadguy

Same for PLS CADD too. Where each file contains client details.

See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, and it is easy to fix it  :Smile:

----------


## cadguy

Everything is perhaps easy only except digsilent 2018.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Really?
Solution for Digsilent 2018 SP3 is possible.

----------


## cadguy

Can you make it?

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, of course.

----------


## himmelstern

> Some files SES CDEGS software compiled personally for each client.
> So, I don't recommend to share the setup files.



Almost every software do that. At least the most important.

----------


## himmelstern

> Can somebody share it on 4shared the installation files



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yusri BJJ

I tried to install the CDEGS 15.1.4080 version. But the system required  SES Software System 14.0.225 (Status Requirement).

Please advise.

Thanks  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

can't see that image too small

----------


## nodongle.biz

SES Software System 14.0.225 will be installed automatically.

----------


## Yusri BJJ

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hii, 

The attached files is the screen shot from the version 15 installation.

Both version 15 n Version 16 need Protection Key if want to use it. 

Anybody got these keys? 

Thanks.

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



can't see pictures, are very small please don't egpet server to upload pictures. use like ulr using **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

protection key I soupose is a hardware key. licence key.See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## cadguy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



You need hasp emulator.

----------


## nodongle.biz

And correct license file related to the HASP key memory

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## himmelstern



----------


## himmelstern



----------


## himmelstern



----------


## himmelstern



----------


## xpoll

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear Himmelstern, can you share again the installation files?

----------


## silencelw

> when i installed cdegs in the virtualbox* i think i used the network version* i wasnt able to install the stand alone..
> 
> i just also followed the instructions.. then* i just copy paste the files then copy the sc32w.dll to system32..
> 
> then it just runs..
> i just also followed the instructions.. then* i just copy paste the files then copy the sc32w.dll to system32..
> 
> then it just runs..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



i just also followed the instructions.. then* i just copy paste the files then copy the sc32w.dll to system32..

then it just runs..

----------


## sounakroy

Can anyone share CDGES software latest version with ******** ? Urgently required...thanks in advance

----------


## jairosierra

Can anyone please share sc32w.dll file??

----------


## luisfebresq

> No* still don't work* ask for the key I did the procedure* don't know why still not working.
> 
> this software is used for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically with etap and cymgrid you cant model grounding grids for transient events.



Could you please tell me the name of the book you are showing in the posT?See More: Cdegs 15.4

----------


## juanitototatola

I need Cdegs Who can to share with me.??? Thanks

----------

